# Urban/DJ 26" tires?



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Building a new DJ bike and looking for tire advice. I'd like to go tubeless but am not seeing a lot of options. Ideally it would be 2.3" ish. 

Please feel free to tell me if I need to re-adjust my mentality/priorities for this type of bike (my first DJ). 

What I'm mostly seeing is steel bead tires that are not tubeless compatible. For the record I'm 205 lbs. 

Top contenders so far in no particular order
1. Schwalbe Table Top 2.25- Tan wall only (not a fan), otherwise good. 
2. Halo Twin Rail 2.2- Wire bead, not tubeless, a little small. Meh
3. Kenda SB8 2.35- folding bead, tubeless, too lightweight at 590g? 
4. Kenda K-Rad 2.35- steel bead
5. Maxxis Holy Roller 2.2/2.4- Steel bead, non tubeless.
6. Maxxis DTH 2.3- Not tubeless

Nothing seems to hit all my marks, many of these just seem like crappy $30 tires. Are they just fine and should I lower my standards? I'm building wheels with 28mm IW Spank rims and was planning on going tubeless. Seems like a waste to use steel bead $25 non-tubeless tires. 

Opinions?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Pretty sure most Dirt jumpers are running tubes. 
I'd think you would be running super high pressure in tires if you want to hit decent size jumps and not worry about burping them on hits. I know in trails BMX people are running a bit 60-80psi and I believe most dirt jumpers are running 50-65psi. 

If you really want to run tubeless, Maxxis Ikon is available in 26 and tubeless.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Are they just fine and should I lower my standards?
> 
> Opinions?


Yes they're fine, and no, you're "not lowering your standards", you're using the right tool for the job. Tubeless serves no purpose for DJ.


----------



## forty (Apr 22, 2010)

why do you want to go tubeless for dj???
makes zero sense to me anyway
55psi and tubes here...
for tires i like folding tt's for dirt and dth's for asphalt, currently running tt front dth rear since i ride a mix, may try an ikon after this tt wears out just for fun
i hate sb8s but thats personal, imo they smear rather than bite and not my jam, krads/holy roller style tires are ok but heavier than necessary, never tried the halos but do have some vee speedsters that are similar to the halos and dth just narrower and dont bite quite as well in dirt


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I love tubeless, everything I own is tubeless. I figured it would offer the same benefits for this application. Lower pressures, pinch flat protection, better feel, more grip. 

I mostly see myself doing urban stuff and trials skills practice. I have limited access to actual dirt jumps here but will explore what's available as I could use some practice and skill development in that area as well. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Lower pressures


If you're building for strictly straight up trials riding, yes.

For DJ and general street riding, low pressure is the opposite of what you want. 
Jack those suckers up. (High pressure negates pinch flats as well as anything.)

As mentioned, even on dirt people run 60-80+ psi (50 would be considered pretty "low pressure" IME). For street/park, even higher - not super uncommon for people to run up to 100 psi in BMX bikes.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

OK, understood. Good thing I asked. Guess I'll just pick the tread pattern I like and run tubes.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

FWIW, I picked up so DTH recently and seem to like them better so far than what I've used before (Holy Roller, Hookworm, SB8)


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok, next question. Rigid fork options? It's really hard to find a 20mm TA disc fork. Anyone know of one? 

My frame, Transition PBJ, calls for a fork with a 482mm A-C. I'm ordering a Manitou Circus 100mm fork but would like to have a rigid fork I could swap for a second setup. Most rigid DJ forks I see are 430mm A-C, I'm assuming for a non suspension corrected frame. 

What other options are there?


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Identiti Rebate 14/20 XL Fork, 465mm a-to-c, 20mm axle


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

DMR Trailblade, but A-C is only 440 from what I'm seeing.

Could've sworn I found a version that was a bit longer, but memory ain't what it used to be.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

That's the thing. is a 465mm rigid fork better? or the correct A-C? I have an unused rigid Krampus fork with 483 A-C, but that seems awfully long, and would require a second wheel.



tjchad said:


> Identiti Rebate 14/20 XL Fork, 465mm a-to-c, 20mm axle


Yes, I just became aware of these this afternoon. I'm thinking this would be perfect. I'm waiting to hear back from Transition.

Edit: forgot to mention I'm using 175mm MTB cranks.


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

Specialized Compound controls.. I have them setup tubeless on Specialized carbon Roval wheels on my DJ.. I run anywhere from 45-65psi depending on what I am doing.


----------

